# IS THERE: Carry Bag for Manfrotto 055XPROB Tripod with attached 229 Super-Pro Head?



## MMeticulous (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I'm in search of a  padded carry bag (or any for that matter) which will work for carrying my  Manfrotto 055XPROB tripod with an attached 229 3D Super-Pro Head. I'm  specifically looking for a bag where I can leave my entire rig together, without  removing any knobs or the head to transport. From what I can figure, it appears  that the bag needs to be at least 34 long and 12 deep (tapered) to fit my Manfrotto rig.  

Do you know of any  such bag on the market, preferably for under $100?

Thanks for the  help!
:mrgreen: Jeff


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Is THIS what you are looking for?

I've got a nice padded tripod bag, I think the brand is Optex.  It's not top of the line but it holds my Manfrotto 190 legs with a ball head attached.


----------



## MMeticulous (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Is THIS what you are looking for?
> 
> I've got a nice padded tripod bag, I think the brand is Optex. It's not top of the line but it holds my Manfrotto 190 legs with a ball head attached.


 
Hello. 

Thanks for the reply Mike. 

I cant' find a solution in either of those product lines that suits me. The Manfrotto bag has a wide end diameter of 23 cm (9.1 inches), which would require me to remove the knobs from my head, which I really don't want to do.

The only solution I can find for under the "insane" price range, is Orion who sells a 56" x 12.5" x 13" padded telescope case. The bummer with this is that it is 22" LONGER than needed. So I'm back to the drawing board.

I figured that surely SOMEONE would have the same rig, and have devised a way to carry it around easily?? Maybe everyone removes the knobs, I just hate to.

Thanks again.

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you not fold the knobs closer to the body/head for transport?


----------



## MMeticulous (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Can you not fold the knobs closer to the body/head for transport?


 
Nope. 12" seems to be as "close" as possible with the knobs attached.

:meh:


----------



## table1349 (Aug 26, 2009)

This is one of the reasons that pan/tilt heads are not a poplar choice for carrying around.  Best bet would be to find a bag that will allow you to put the legs in with a side pouch or room at the top to remove the head from the center shaft and fit it in the bag unattached.


----------



## MMeticulous (Aug 26, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This is one of the reasons that pan/tilt heads are not a poplar choice for carrying around.  Best bet would be to find a bag that will allow you to put the legs in with a side pouch or room at the top to remove the head from the center shaft and fit it in the bag unattached.



Oh dang... I would really hate to do that. I'm primarily don't exterior architectural photography where I'll be setting up the tripod for maybe an hour to shoot, then breaking it back down, putting it in my trunk with other gear, and going to the next property location. I really want to keep it intact if at all possible. If worse comes to worse, I'll throw it in a duffle bag with some foam around it, but I would really like a more attractive option if one exists.

Any other ideas folks?

Thanks again for the feedback!
 Jeff


----------



## table1349 (Aug 27, 2009)

If you are not lugging it any kind of distances, they I would suggest just a tripod strap instead of a bag.


----------



## MMeticulous (Aug 30, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are not lugging it any kind of distances, they I would suggest just a tripod strap instead of a bag.


 
I think it is way too heavy for a tripod strap, the head alone is over 4#!

But thanks for the feedback!

Does anyone know of a good bag for this, or am I going the duffle bag & foam route?

:mrgreen: Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 30, 2009)

> I think it is way too heavy for a tripod strap, the head alone is over 4#!


You are going to have to carry it, whether in a bag or by a strap.  I'm quite certain a decent nylon strap won't break with the weight of your tripod.


----------

